# Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet Revealed Ahead of LA Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan continues to push forward with its no-holds-barred approach to automotive design, unveiling a new two-door convertible version of its Murano SUV. Named the Murano CrossCabriolet, this bizarre new model follows on the heels of the launch of the tiny Juke crossover – criticized for its styling, but praised for its impressive engineering package.
> 
> Believe it or not, this is no concept car and Nissan will actually offer it for sale starting next year. It’s the world’s first AWD crossover convertible, and Nissan claims the package delivers the space for four adults as well as sufficient cargo space – even with the roof down.
> 
> ...


Read more Nissan Murano CrossCabriolet Revealed Ahead of LA Auto Show Debut on AutoGuide.com


----------

